# Self Filming Setups and Cameras



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

Good Morning. I am sure I am missing it but I have been around the forum looking for threads that discuss the current options in cameras (with footage showing each) and pictures for setups people use in the stand for self-filming or filming from the ground, etc.

Can anyone link me to such a thread and one does not currently exist please post up your treestand and ground filming setups. Include items such as camera arms, microphones, etc. Setups from Beginner to Pro are appreciated to learn from.

Thanks.


----------



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

I would also appreciate info on if your using GoPro or other action cams. 

1080HD or 4K Capable? 

DSLR or video camera for recording video, etc.


----------



## flyinokra (Oct 12, 2010)

following


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

What kind of questions do you have?

http://selfilmed.com/blog/


----------



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I was originally looking for existing threads to dig through as I'm sure all of my questions have been asked and answered previously but I'm having trouble finding reviews that are unbiased with footage to back it. A few questions would be:

-As a starting camcorder with the tech available today at this point should I go with something like the ax33, ax35,ax100 compared to the g30 or similar camcorders to get quality footage (or others)?
-Does anyone have experience filming during the winter and have camcorders/dslrs that have issues in below freezing Temps or will they all?
-Would something like a D70 dslr be better than the camcorder (will be self filming and filming friends/family).
-I don't have a problem with buying something way above my skill level, and almost prefer it to force me to study and learn and have room to grow
-I plan on getting both a dslr and a HD Camcorder as I've read the camcorder is easier for self filming in a tree stand which makes sense with the autofocus, but then again things like D70 have autofocus (I think) which might make it be better to start off with.
-Are there camcorders/dslrs that are better in rainy weather, or gear to seal them or should filming then be avoided?

So basically I'm not looking for the "best camera for no money", but looking for a solid camera with capability that can withstand weather/temperatures, will be good for treestand hunting and hunting from the ground, have decent battery life, accept external mics,other things I see people use. Basically guys that have used many cameras will have opinions on what is good/junk and might have a progression of gear I should look into, without havingredients to buy gear I reget or dont need. The ability to take pics and videos on the same unit is not important as I've said I plan on getting both a camcorder and dslr unless a dslr such as the D70 (I've seen this model used on a lot of forums) would be a good starter to learn on which of course would do both.

I'm not set on any brand or model, but I like getting name brand stuff that has the ability to be useful for a long time as my skill level increases from nothing to hopefully something decent I can share.

Thanks for any replys.

Stephen


----------



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

thunderchicken2 said:


> What kind of questions do you have?
> 
> http://selfilmed.com/blog/


Thanks for the link as well, information in the camera you used for the pictures in reviews woukd also be appreciated. I will be reading your page this evening which that information might be in there, but for any other that stumble upon this thread it might be useful. 

Links to any videos or "hero" shots you've done would be great as well.


----------



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

thunderchicken2 said:


> What kind of questions do you have?
> 
> http://selfilmed.com/blog/


I see in one of yours posts you list the canon xa10, if you were to purchase the same camera today (the particle article was written in 2016 I think) or would you choose another model?

I also found your youtube page (subscribed) and found the video with Jordan Budd going over camera gear. Again, this video is a year old almost, so is there anything you would upgrade or replace if buying today?

Maybe a better question would be if you were to buy a completely new setup today what woukd it include knowing what you know now. Hunting from a stand, ground, all season, etc. I would imagine it would include a camcorder, dslr or some other camera (mirrorless/etc that I know nothing about), point and shoot maybe, couple gopro or other action cams, mics, batteries, weather covers, etc.

Thanks.

Stephen


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello and following [Later


----------



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

One last thing for tonight, and probably something that should be mentioned before is budget. I am not going to list a budget for a specific reason...I am not against buying used. This will inherently make it tough to suggest specific models but say for example there is an older camera listed in the classifieds for a fraction of the original price and significantly cheaper than the AX33 for example it would be something I would consider to get for the season to learn on and gain experience filming and then pass it along for another newbie to learn on as I upgrade...I just don't want to learn on something so poor in tech/quality that the skills developed will not translate to newer gear (might be unavoidable, I don't know).

In those situations, finding something with similar features or specs would be what I look at, like on the selfilmed blog where lux rating is discussed. If a camera is 90 percent of a newer model in features, but 50percent of the price or less then it would/could be worth buying to learn on.

This could also apply to dslr or other items, but again I am brand new to filming/photography and everything I've typed was learned today over my lunch break. So perhaps some features or ratings you've found be worthless or worth their weight in gold would be awesome (like ability to have an ext. mic or a lux rating over 4 being worthless for hunting, etc.)

Thanks again to all who help.


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

streetrods said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was originally looking for existing threads to dig through as I'm sure all of my questions have been asked and answered previously but I'm having trouble finding reviews that are unbiased with footage to back it. A few questions would be:
> 
> -As a starting camcorder with the tech available today at this point should I go with something like the ax33, ax35,ax100 compared to the g30 or similar camcorders to get quality footage (or others)? I wrote an article a while back with things I look for in a self-filming primary camera. All of those things apply today. I'm partial to the Canon line of cameras and out of those listed, I'd go with either the G30 or AX100. I have not made the switch to 4k yet for 2 reasons. 1, not all people can enjoy the extra information yet (some households are still hanging on to standard def tvs and most stream video on their phone in much lower resolutions). 2, the 4k tech is still relatively "new" and there are lots of improvements that can be made yet...not to mention bringing them in at a much more reasonable price.
> -Does anyone have experience filming during the winter and have camcorders/dslrs that have issues in below freezing Temps or will they all? The cameras typically aren't going to be the problem..it will be the batteries. They don't like freezing temps and won't operate a camera very long in those conditions. You'll want to carry spare batteries and keep them in your chest pocket to keep them warm.
> ...


Stephen, all good questions. I'll try to respond in your message above in a different color.


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

streetrods said:


> I see in one of yours posts you list the canon xa10, if you were to purchase the same camera today (the particle article was written in 2016 I think) or would you choose another model? I loved the XA10 for the size aspect. The camera is a perfect size for self filming and has all of the professional features. XLR mic inputs, excellent low light capabilities, LANC, manual focus ring, etc. The one thing I hated about that camera was that it shot only in AVCHD. The 10x zoom was functional for whitetail but when blind hunting turkeys out west, I always yearned for more glass to reach out there. A 4k cam would help in that regard.
> 
> I also found your youtube page (subscribed) and found the video with Jordan Budd going over camera gear. Again, this video is a year old almost, so is there anything you would upgrade or replace if buying today? Short answer is...always. All of us are "gear snobs" if you want to say it that way. We love to get new stuff and are always trying to perfect our setup (unsuccessfully I may add). Every year there will be a shinier, newer, camera out there with better low light performance, higher dynamic range, etc. You'll find out that no matter what you decide to buy, there will always be something that you feel like you could "upgrade".
> 
> ...


See above in RED.


----------



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

Thunderchicken2, thanks for taking the time to reply as you did, that is very helpful. I will do some digging tomorrow on your site and find the article you mentioned. If I come up with any other questions I will def post up, there is a lot of information to go through and learn about the functions/features you mentioned.

Stephen


----------



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

I was listening to the gritty bowmen podcast episode 238 part 3 camera gear, and Brian mentioned he learned on the Canon 70D, but if someone were to be in a similar starting point he would recommend a better model in the same price point (more advanced).

Anyone have any idea on what models I could compare he would be referring to? 

What are good ways to tell if a dslr is silent, or has features/ratings good for hunting filming/pictures?


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

Thunderchicken2 is spot on when it comes to the advise that he has given you. Like him, I have been in this game for 9+ years. I knew nothing about it when I started and am still learning today.

In general, you will find it easier to video using an actual video camera, especially if you are self filming. Actual video camera technology has stalled out a bit in the past couple of years due to a shift by manufacturers to put resources into DSLR, Mirrorless, and 4/3 technology. That being said, there are a handful of cameras available today that are still worthy of considering for solid self video work. Canon has the XA30 and XA20 (discontinued but a great camera). These shoot 1080 and utilize XLR inputs for shielded audio signals. A bit less money but basically the same cameras minus the XLR is the Canon HG40 and HG30. Sony comes to the table with the AX100 and the PXW-X70 as their go to cameras right now. Both shoot 4K (this is a paid add on for the X70 though). Sony also offers the more affordable AX53 and AX33, both of which shoot 4K but limit you on features. There are various other models of not only Canon and Sony, but other manufacturers as well ... but in most every case you give up important features. If it were me right now I would buy either a Sony AX100 or a Canon XA30 ... but budgets might dictate one chooses a lower model. I filmed with a Canon XA20 for several years and it never once let me down. A key feature that you will find over and over that is recommended is LanC control. This lets you control the camera from the handle on the fluid head. If the camera cannot be controlled via LanC or similar then it would automatically be off of my list.

Doing a self video setup with a DSLR or even most mirrorless setups is going to be a challenge. The appeal to a DSLR camera is that there is a "feel" to the footage that they produce that just cannot be duplicated with consumer video camera equipment. This is due to sensor sizing, technology, and the ability to put superb glass between the subject and the sensor. These cameras take AMAZING footage and give you the power of being able to swap lenses to fit your situation. But this also plays into their complexity that makes using for a self video situation so tough. You cannot control the lenses from behind the camera either (generally speaking) via a LanC type of control ... with one exception ... the Sony Alpha series. A couple months ago I sold all of my Canon gear (my DSLR's, lenses, and my XA20) to go to a Sony A6500 body. It is a mirrorless camera that shoots 4K and even 1080 at a high frame rate. The beauty is that is allows me to control the camera and certain lenses via a wired remote that can attach to my fluid head arm. I bought the Sony 18-105 Power Zoom lens and I can control the zoom range, camera on/off, focus, and record all with one hand very similar to how I could my old Canon XA20. Yet I get the DSLR feel in the footage since it has a larger sensor, interchangeable lenses, and 100% control over all settings in camera. It still is not as easy to run as a video camera and I would never recommend this to someone who is new to video work. But for me it is bringing a new dynamic feel to my video work, new challenges, and overall making it fun again.

One final option that some guys are moving towards are the all in one type of super zoom cameras. They look like a DSLR, but the lens is part of the camera. I don't know a lot about them, but some guys are moving that way as a bridge from the video camera to more of a DSLR feel to the footage. Where I see this falling short is that the f stops are high at the zoomed in focal lengths and the dynamic range of the footage just cannot match what true DSLR and Mirrorless can produce. But it is a viable option and guys are using them successfully. 

I honestly see Mirrorless as the true future. I would not have believed this 6 months ago, but after owning one for the past couple months I am 1000% sold on it. As I am with 4K. I was a long time arguer that there was no need to jump to 4K. But I can tell you that I have a 46" 4K TV as one of my monitors at my work desk and if you pump 4K straight off the card onto the TV it is an image like you have never seen before. Now how practical is that in a Youtube and Facebook world were almost no one can view a true 4K video ... not really practical at all. But if you downscale a 4K image to 1080 ... the image is always cleaner and has more detail than a straight 1080 image has ... all things being equal. Further due to the resolution, you can crop in on a 4K image to 1080 giving you a "zoom" effect without quality loss. There are other benefits too. Also you can always shoot 1080 on a 4K camera. You are not married to having to shoot in 4K. 4K is a resource hog though when it comes to computer equipment, so be prepared. AMD is really hitting it out of the park now though with their new Ryzen 7 line of processors. You run a Ryzen 7, with 16+Gb RAM, and a solid graphics card like a GTX 1060 or higher ... and you will handle 4K with a breeze.

Ask away, because it is likely that there isn't any of this that myself or Thunderchicken2 have not seen or contemplated trying.


----------



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

Derek, thanks a ton for the thorough reply. You and Thunderchicken2 are definitely helping me out and I think the correct choice of progression for me will be to get the camcorder (leaning towards the AX line, as long as the remote setup isnt crazy) otherwise I will be looking for a XA10 or XA20 most likely unless I stumble upon a good deal on the XA30. 

I did just find out my brother has a DSLR 80D, so I am going to see if I can't borrow that and start learning as I read more about the mirrorless/dslr setups. Because it will be my first camera I am going to try to refrain from jumping straight into some $3K DSLR (not that I could afford) and try to find something in the 6-1200 range. That might put me beyond the season this year but it will give me time to learn, and if I find the right camera I can jump on it.

If yall come across any ads (For camcorder or camera) please feel free to PM them to me...I did find a mirrorless on rokslide but not sure I will have time to read about it to see if it will suit my needs before it sells.

I am def getting pumped to start learning this stuff and start filming.

Stephen


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm looking for some one that can help out with my intro on my youtube channel.(i need a fx) pm if you can help me out


----------



## beachylogan (Mar 29, 2017)

Some good reads

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have noticed the AX100 mentioned a few times in this thread. I would really like to see some footage from one. I have been using a AX2000 since they first came out, but I don't do the work I used to anymore. I now mainly film with handicapped/disabled hunters with an organization I work with. I really need a smaller unit. Sometimes there are 4 or 5 people in a blind. Mama and Daddy both want to be there and I understand that. 
I have put a lot of thought to the AX100 but cant help but think I would be stepping back. I mainly want it to tinker with the 4K and slow motion formats.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

I started off with a Canon 70D and still use it. I purchased a Sony DSC RX10 III this summer and so far really like it. It shoots in 4k at 30fps, 1080 at 120fps (slow mo), and several other video options. I have loved shooting velvet bucks in 120fps and have got some really great footage so far with it. The Sony blows away the 70D in low light, which is crucial for filming deer hunting. We have had several guys switch to the Sony DSC RX10 III this year and everyone is digging it. The lens isn't removable so you don't have to pack several different lenses and its 24-600mm. I plan on taking both cameras to the stand with me this year but I like taking pics. 

A camcorder is definitely easier than a DSLR, but you can do far more with a DSLR. It also depends on how much you are going to commit to it and put in the time to learning the cameras and how to use them. Once you figure the camera out, you're going to want to learn Adobe Lightroom / Premiere, then the entire Adobe Suite if you really get into it. Rode VideoMic or VideoMic Pro are the two mics to consider. I have 3 Muddy Outfitter Arms and they work pretty good, but some of my friends are using 4th Arrow Camera arms. 

My brother got some incredible footage a few weeks ago with a Canon T5-I with a $75 75-300mm lens. The bucks came out 20-30 yards from the blind and early evening so the lighting was perfect. That makes a huge difference.


----------



## streetrods (Mar 4, 2010)

HeartBreak3r, do you have any videos on the computer you have taken with the different cameras you could post up? 

Same for anyone else, if you have a video you can post/link to it just please include the equipment used.


----------

